# New Oberon cover choice has been made!!!! Info also on orders.. please read



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay gang

Thanks to all of you who voted.. here is the final choice for the new covers.  

Ginko in Red and Fern

Hummingbird in Sky Blue and Red

and the winner IS!!!! 

Peacock in Sky blue and Green


These covers will be up on the site around the July 4th weekend... for the K1 and the K2... the DX covers however are going to be delayed due to the testing for the platform and cover combo they are creating.. there is a little more they need to do on it.. so it is coming!!!!!

Thanks for all your votes.. just so you know Davinci was in the running but the design is very difficult to do on a light color (and so many of you wanted it in saddle) due to the wrap.. I am told it needs a perfect piece of leather to work and would be very labor intensive...  any questions.. ask away!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Patrizia.  Of those, I would favor the Hummingbird.  I should have my second Oberon cover very soon though (ROH in sky blue), so I should be satisfied for a while.  I might order a journal soon, however.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

oh wow! Those will be lovely. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

wow...I am brand new here ( will have my Kindle next week) and have been trying to pick an Oberon cover to go along with my Van Gogh Irises DecalGirl skin I already ordered. This just made my decision a little more difficult. I really like the Ginko...maybe one now and one for my birthday in a couple months    This board has been a great find for me--thanks for the info!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

ktwac..

welcome!!!!

and you have NO idea.. we will help you spend money you never knew you had.. LOL.. we are all about the accessories ... Oberon has gorgeous covers though you can't go wrong!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I kept looking to see what they picked. I will be ordering a skyblue Kindle 2 cover soon! 
Kdawna


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

the new choices wont be up until at least july 4  but there are some sky blue already out there..


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Patrizia,  thank you for updating us! I was wondering.....are we able to pre-order the K2 covers? Are do we need to wait until they appear on the website?  Thanks again! I am so excited about the ginkgo in red!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Doing the happy dance..........   Thanks so much for keeping us so well informed, Patrizia!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

woohoo! I see a Blue Peacock cover in my future!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol google.. do you own the DX?  btw your cat and mine could be twins!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> lol google.. do you own the DX? btw your cat and mine could be twins!


No, I just have the K2.
That pic of Huck is deceiving. He's not all white and has 6 toes.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OK so I have to own a sky blue peacock oberon. 

Now my dilemma is I already have a purple ROH k2 cover. So do I get a second k2 cover in the blue peacock OR buy the blue peacock in a journal

Why is this so hard for me to decide! Help!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

get one of each.. LOL..


----------



## Janelmc (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you know if the Peacock design is on the front and back? It is so pretty.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I believe its just on the front Janel


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Gonna try the peacock in light blue and experiment with the pearlized leather paints to bring some life to those feathers!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

oh wow, please post pics when you are done that sounds beautiful.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Janelmc said:


> Do you know if the Peacock design is on the front and back? It is so pretty.


I can verify for you that the JOURNAL is on the front only..... But I still love it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I may have a blue peacock in my future when the DX covers come out.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

doc. sounds lovely.. post pictures so we can order one from you!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

docjered said:


> Gonna try the peacock in light blue and experiment with the pearlized leather paints to bring some life to those feathers!


WOW that sounds beyond amazing. Please post pictures and show us how it turns out! 
I would be first in line for an order


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

docjered said:


> Gonna try the peacock in light blue and experiment with the pearlized leather paints to bring some life to those feathers!


Post pictures after you do it.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, you all talked me into doing it! Ordered the cover, now to get the paints LOL! Yes, I will definitely post pics when I get done. The paints for leather are flexible enough for use on a cover, and the front cover doesnt get all that much "flex" anyway. Dont know if it would work on a wraparound, like my tree of life, but for the peacock... it just begs to be colorized!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

docjered said:


> Well, you all talked me into doing it! Ordered the cover, now to get the paints LOL! Yes, I will definitely post pics when I get done. The paints for leather are flexible enough for use on a cover, and the front cover doesnt get all that much "flex" anyway. Dont know if it would work on a wraparound, like my tree of life, but for the peacock... it just begs to be colorized!


I cannot wait to see it.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

docjered said:


> Gonna try the peacock in light blue and experiment with the pearlized leather paints to bring some life to those feathers!


LOL! I first read this as "pearlized leather pants." I couldn't understand why everyone wanted pictures of it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

jazzi said:


> LOL! I first read this as "pearlized leather pants." I couldn't understand why everyone wanted pictures of it.


Well if someone takes pictures of themself in the pearlized leather pants, please by all means post them as well. I will be sure to check that thread out as well LOL


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

hey I am in.. always love the artwork.. LOL.. Don't feel bad I was reading something the other day about civil war clothing and they mentioned a sultery in a description.. I thought it said slutterly and kept thinking.. that dress does not look slutty at all.. so you are not the only one!


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

ROFLMAOPMP!!!!  You guys crack me up!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Kathy said:


>


Now, THAT's funny!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Patrizia, thanks so much for all you do. I know I appreciate your knowledge and support of Oberon. Just got back from Pasadena and ready to order my Kindle DX cover when it comes available. Have a blessed day! Nancy


----------

